# Hdrol cycle.   Need suggestions!



## alekabee (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm doing a six week hdrol cycle. This is my first time using a ph. My cycle looks like this and suggestions and critiques are appreciated.

10 day preload of milk thistle and Hawthorne berry. 

CYCLE:
week one/ 50 mg
week 2-6/ 75 mg

I will use CELs cycle assist during my cycle. Along with finishing the bottles of MT and HB. 

PCT: 
CELs post cycle therapy. 
Ultimate Nutritions Tribulus
zma before bed

is this enough for pct? I'm trying to get the musts. I don't want it if it's not nessasary. Any suggestions on my whole cycle will be helpful. Including dosage tips, timing of tAking multiple products. And what I can take out or add. Thanks


----------



## nni (Oct 19, 2009)

that is not enough for your pct. more research.


----------



## alekabee (Oct 19, 2009)

What would you reccomend? I was thinking of SNS inhibit e for estrogen control.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 20, 2009)

tomoxifen or toremifine


----------



## alekabee (Oct 20, 2009)

What if I added iforce reversitol to my pct, along with pct assist, zma, and trib? Would novedex xt be a good natty test booster?


----------



## Mags (Oct 21, 2009)

I used Nolvadex, Retain2, Tribex and VPX's old CEX creatine for my PCT after an 8-week Hdrol cycle and that worked out okay. Bloodwork results showed my test levels, lipids,  and liver values etc were all back to 'normal'. 

I don't think Retain2 is still on the market any more, but there are some other compounds that are just as effective. LG's Anadraulic State is pretty good for this as it contains SERM, SARM, corstisol blocker and anti-aromatase properties. I'll be giving it a whirl instead of using  a separate cortisol blocker and creatine as part of my 1-Andro cycle PCT. 

All in all, though, whatever you use to bolster your PCT, it will still need the fundamentals.  Although some advise that Hdrol is a mild enough PH not to require something like Nolvadex (Tamoxifen as Pirate clarified), I'd still recommend putting that at the top of your PCT list.


----------



## wilkins11 (Nov 10, 2009)

*question?*

I am about to start my first cycle of h-drol. is it bad to smoke anything when taking it? and also what should i take with the h-drol (i.e pct, milk thistle, ect...) to not have any problems during and after my cycle?


----------



## Mags (Nov 10, 2009)

wilkins11 said:


> I am about to start my first cycle of h-drol. is it bad to smoke anything when taking it? and also what should i take with the h-drol (i.e pct, milk thistle, ect...) to not have any problems during and after my cycle?



Alcohol and weed (I'm assuming that's what you mean by 'smoke') hinder the effects of PHs and AAS. To which extent they all differ, but they're still detrimental. Alcohol is particularly a no no as your liver will already have its work cut out dealing with the toxicity of the H-drol.

Before you dive into your H-drol cycle, research more into Post Cycle Therapy and Cycle support. As far as you've mentioned, Milk Thistle is good to take when 'on' cycle. Paramount I'd say when taking a methylated compound (which H-drol is). And a PCT is fundamental in a cycle. In fact, it's half the cycle - and arguably the more important half, too.

Basically, look at all the possible side effects that can occur from taking H-drol. Then find supplements that prevent or counter them. For example, as we've covered, H-drol is toxic to the liver. Taking Milk Thistle helps the liver deal with this toxicity and prevent/limit the damage. And before you panic, the liver usually returns to normal after discontinuing the H-drol.

Also, understand what H-drol does to you regarding your testosterone production and learn what's needed to reboot that if any suppression occurs. Again, natural test boosters like T-11 get this back up and running. 

Research, search this forum (the search bar is really quite handy to find old yet relevant posts) and browse the journals.

Good luck.


----------



## armybrt08 (Nov 10, 2009)

Anybody no of any awesome pre-workouts?


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 10, 2009)

armybrt08 said:


> Anybody no of any awesome pre-workouts?



Please start your own thread on this subject or pick up on another thread with that subject matter.


----------

